# WW ist gut aber nicht unbedingt so!



## Joerg (10. Sep. 2012)

Heute Morgen kam ich an den Teich um etwas zu füttern,
bei den aktuellen Temperaturen haben sie dann schon Hunger.

Der selbst gebaute Futterring aus PVC Rohren war aber erst mal nicht zu sehen.
Auch die Teichoberfläche befand sich nicht da wo sie sein sollte. :shock

Irgendwie hatte sich der Schlauch an der großen Pumpe gelöst und die Fontäne sah dann Nachts sicher gut aus.
Am Morgen war dann leider nur eine 10000 Liter Pfütze im Garten zu sehen.
OK, wässern fällt wohl erst mal aus. 

Da mein Schwerkraftfilter bisher nur über einen Mitteleinlauf gespeist wird, waren auch nur 60% vom Wasser aus dem Teich raus.
Die Oase Pumpe trocken, hatte aber keinen Schaden.
Ein ähnlicher Notfall vor 2 Jahren hatte eine Billigpumpe total verglüht. 

Also erst mal den belüfteten Filter mit Wasser versorgt.
Die Koi aufgeregt und eingeengt aber scheinbar Wohlauf. 

WW gestartet und mit dem gut temperierten Poolwasser kombiniert. Der Pool wird natürlich ohne Chemie betrieben.

Der WW wurde gut vertragen und der Filter scheint auch noch gut zu laufen.
Von dem heute frisch eingetroffenen Koifutter wurde aber kaum was gefuttert.

Der Pool war heute mit 29 Grad dann angenehm warm und die Koi werden in den nächsten Tagen davon was abbekommen.
Sie versammeln sich immer vor dem Einlauf des etwas wärmeren Wassers. 

Alle sind Wohlauf aber ich werde die Notfallmaßnahmen noch mal überdenken,
da ich in den nächsten Wochen oft nicht jeden Tag da sein werde.


----------



## Lucy79 (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: WW ist gut aber nicht unbedingt so!*

ach herrje....  vor sowas hab ich auch SChiss


----------



## Zacky (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: WW ist gut aber nicht unbedingt so!*

...ach du Sch***e...aber gut, dass du das rechtzeitig mitbekommen hast...das war dann aber ein richtig großer WW......vielleicht noch ein Alarmgeber mit Schwimmer für's nächste Mal einbauen!?...


----------



## zAiMoN (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: WW ist gut aber nicht unbedingt so!*

Hey Jörg,

Das ist ja nicht so schön :-O

aber wie konnte sich der Schlauch denn lösen? Ist der nicht gesichert?


----------



## Moonlight (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: WW ist gut aber nicht unbedingt so!*

ha, das ist mir im ausweichbecken (pool) auch passiert.nur hab ich es 10min später bemerkt,sonst wäre alles wasser raus gewesen. im teich jetzt,dürfte so etwas nicht passieren. im schlimmsten falle laufen die pumpen trocken,aber mehr nicht. tja jörg, da mußte wohl nachbessern damit so was nicht noch mal passiert. 29grad im pool? meiner hat nur knapp 20grad


----------



## Joerg (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: WW ist gut aber nicht unbedingt so!*

Es ist ja glücklicherweise nur die Pumpe trocken gelaufen.
Außer Aufwand mit dem WW auch wenig sonst passiert.

Der Pool ist dann mit warmem Wasser aufgefüllt worden,
der Rest vom dem letztem warmen Sommertag konnte dann genossen werden.
Die Koi freuen sich immer total wenn mal wieder warmes vom Pool kommt.
Stehen Schlange vor dem Einlauf.

Muss erst mal meinen Igel füttern, der mag das Koifutter auch.


----------



## Klausile (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: WW ist gut aber nicht unbedingt so!*

Hallo Jörg,

so ein Pech hatte ich in der Art auch mal. Allerdings ist der Einlauf vom Bodenablauf in die Pumpenkammer nur ca. 50 cm unterhalb des normalen Wasserstandes, So kann bei einem Schaden wie bei Dir auch nur das Wasser bis dahin aus dem Teich "verschwinden"
Wenn ich mal mehr abpumpen will, schiebe ich einfach einen Schlauch in das Rohr bis unter den Teichgrund und kann dann auch vollständig entleeren.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Sandra1976 (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: WW ist gut aber nicht unbedingt so!*

Hallo Jörg, 
das ist ja wirklich noch mal gut ausgegangen. Echt Glück gehabt, vorallem, dass deine Kois den Extrem WW so gut verkraftet haben.
Wir haben in unserem Pumpenschacht einen Schwimmer, wenn das Wasser zu stark sinkt, schaltet sich automatisch die Pumpe aus. Uns ist das nämlich auch passiert als wir unseren Bachlauf noch nicht fertiggestellt hatten und das Wasser über ein KG Rohr haben laufen lassen. Nachts war Sturm und da hat es uns das Rohr weggeweht und das Wasser ist welch ein Glück, dank dem Schwimmer, nur 10-15 cm gefallen. Alles Gut und nix passiert. Das Teil ist Goldwert.
Viele Grüße Sandra


----------



## Elfriede (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: WW ist gut aber nicht unbedingt so!*

Hallo Jörg,

zum Glück ist Deinen Fischen nichts passiert und auch die Pumpe heil geblieben. Der unfreiwillig große Wasserwechsel wird Deinem Teich sicher auch nicht schaden. Aber ärgerlich ist der unnötige Aufwand allemal.

Bei mir wäre so eine Panne eine Katastrophe, besonders heuer, denn ich könnte den Teich nicht mehr füllen, da es  nach dem trockenen Winter  auch für viel Geld kein Wasser mehr zu kaufen gibt. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Nori (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: WW ist gut aber nicht unbedingt so!*

@ Jörg:
Wenn du sowas in Zukunft verhindern willst und dir die Lösung mittels Schwimmschalter und diesen Kombisteckern nicht gefällt (so wie mir), dann kannst dir das WPS1000 von H-Tronic holen.
Es arbeitet mit einem elekronischen Sensor (Niedervolt) und ist so gut wie unsichtbar zu verbauen. Einfach den Sensor bis zur gewünschten max. Abpumpgrenze in den Teich hängen (z.B. an einem Stab etc.) , das Gerät an die Steckdose und die Pumpe ins Gerät - fertig. Ich werde das Teil am WE auch verbauen - ich hab mit dem Hersteller gesprochen, ein Dauerbetrieb ist unbedenklich, man sollte das Gerät lediglich gegen Wasser schützen, etwa durch ein zusätzliches Montagegehäuse oder man steckt es in ein KG-Rohr etc. (es ist normalerweise für den Betrieb im Keller/Feuchtraum gedacht und ist deshalb nur IP 20 geschützt).
Achja der Preis: Ich hols mir morgen bei einem Elektromarkt in der Nähe, da kostet es 34,99 €

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: WW ist gut aber nicht unbedingt so!*

@Elfriede,
durch meinen Gießwasseranschluss kostet das Wasser glücklicherweise nur wenig und letztes Jahr wurde 12 mal das Wasser im Teich komplett getauscht. 

@Nori,
über den Einsatz von einem Schwimmschalter hatte ich schon vor einiger Zeit nachgedacht und wollte ihn auch schon einbauen, da es mir beim letzten mal die Pumpe dahingerafft hatte.
Glücklicherweise hat die alte Oase etwas mehr Reserven und ich werde wohl nun eine bessere Überwachung des Teichs einbauen.
Es gibt mittlerweile recht günstige Lösungen die Messwerte und Bilder über das Internet liefern und im Notfall einfach eine SMS senden.
Das kann schon bruhigen wenn man länger weg ist und Notfälle frühzeitig melden.
Ein Bekannter von mir hat das auch an seinem Teich eingerichtet, da er umgezogen ist aber den Teich erst mal weiter betreibt.


----------



## Nori (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: WW ist gut aber nicht unbedingt so!*

@ Jörg:

Ne Meldung mittels Handy etc. (z.B. sowas: http://www.ebay.de/itm/250435527634?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 ) ist ja recht nett, ändert aber an der Szene vor Ort nichts.
Ich hab mir gestern noch besagtes Teil geholt und es in einen 100-er HT-Rohr Abzweig mit Schraubdeckel eingebaut - ist jetzt 100% Wasserdicht - morgen werde ich es am Teich installieren.

Gruß Nori 

Btw: Ist das nicht ein bisschen viel WW (12 mal)???


----------



## mcreal (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: WW ist gut aber nicht unbedingt so!*



Nori schrieb:


> @ Jörg:
> Wenn du sowas in Zukunft verhindern willst und dir die Lösung mittels Schwimmschalter und diesen Kombisteckern nicht gefällt (so wie mir), dann kannst dir das WPS1000 von H-Tronic holen.
> Gruß Nori


Hört sich interessant an und vorallem preistechnisch eine günstige Lösung.



Joerg schrieb:


> @Elfriede,
> durch meinen Gießwasseranschluss kostet das Wasser glücklicherweise nur wenig und letztes Jahr wurde 12 mal das Wasser im Teich komplett getauscht.



Über so einen Anschluss hatte ich bei uns auch mal angefragt.Rechnet sich aber bei uns nicht.
Wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung habe,zählt das bei uns erst ab einer jährlichen Abnahme von 18m³.


Joerg schrieb:


> Es gibt mittlerweile recht günstige Lösungen die Messwerte und Bilder über das Internet liefern und im Notfall einfach eine SMS senden.
> Das kann schon bruhigen wenn man länger weg ist und Notfälle frühzeitig melden.
> Ein Bekannter von mir hat das auch an seinem Teich eingerichtet, da er umgezogen ist aber den Teich erst mal weiter betreibt.



Hast Du dafür mal nen direktes Beispiel / Link?
Ich suche nämlich auch in dieser Richtung was "bezahlbares".
Bisher habe ich nur diese Feuchtigkeitswarner gefunden,die ein akutisches Warnsignal vor Ort ausgeben.
Aber wenn man nicht zu Hause ist,nützt einem das ja herzlich wenig.Ne Meldung per SMS wäre mir auch am liebsten.


----------



## Ulli (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: WW ist gut aber nicht unbedingt so!*



Nori schrieb:


> @ Jörg:
> Wenn du sowas in Zukunft verhindern willst und dir die Lösung mittels Schwimmschalter und diesen Kombisteckern nicht gefällt (so wie mir), dann kannst dir das WPS1000 von H-Tronic holen.
> Es arbeitet mit einem elekronischen Sensor (Niedervolt) und ist so gut wie unsichtbar zu verbauen. Einfach den Sensor bis zur gewünschten max. Abpumpgrenze in den Teich hängen (z.B. an einem Stab etc.)
> 
> Gruß Nori



Hi Nori,

das hört sich ganz interessant an, das Gerät verstehe ich ja, aber wie sieht der Sensor aus? Installiert man da ein Kabel im Wasser und daran befindet sich der Sensor? Wie merkt er dann, dass er auf einmal im Trockenen hängt, wenn der Wasserpegel zu weit sinkt?

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Nori (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: WW ist gut aber nicht unbedingt so!*

So kleine Rückmeldung:
Gerät ist seit letzten Donnerstag in Betrieb - arbeitet ohne Probleme.
Ich habe 2 Trockenlauftests durchgeführt - funzt (wie beschrieben mit einer ca. 30 sekündigen Verzögerung um nicht so sensibel auf etwaige Spritzer oder Wellen zu reagieren)

@ Ulli:
Richtig - in der Serienkonfiguration ist es als "Schließer" geschaltet, d.h. es schaltet die Steckdose "ein", wenn Wasserkontakt besteht (der Sensor ist etwa auf 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche angebracht, hat 2 Kontakte, die durch das Wasser gebrückt werden) - sinkt der Pegel so weit ab schaltet der Sensor wenn er "trocken" ist die Steckdose aus.

Du kannst das Teil aber auch als "Öffner" klemmen - z.B. um ein Überlaufen eines Behälters oder einer Filterkammer zu verhindern. Du befestigst in dem Fall den Sensor oberhalb des Wasserspiegels und sobald er "nass" wird schaltet er die Steckdose aus.(muss 1 Kabel in der Steuereinheit umgeklemmt werden - ist easy)
Der Sensor selbst ist bereits vorkonfiguriert an einem 2m langen Kabel, dass mit dem Steuergerät mittels eines einfachen Mono-Klinkensteckers verbunden wird.
Du kannst aber auch einen Sensor mit einem 10m Kabel dazubestellen - kostet 9,95 €.. (z.B. bei ELV)
Der Hersteller bietet aber auch an, dass jede Kabellänge geliefert werden kann - halt als Sonderbestellung (Preise weiss ich aber nicht).
Normalerweise kannst aber das Kabel auch einfach verlängern, z.B. mittels Löten und Schrumpfschlauch (ist ja in dem Bereich sowiedo außerhalb des Wassers).


Gruß Nori


----------

